# Another tree service, more urban logs.



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have known about this guy for awhile, even taken a few logs from him several years ago. We kinda lost touch. He was for a long time contracted by a utility company just trimming limbs around power lines so no logs and I scratched him off my list of guys to bug for logs. I gave him a call awhile back to rattle his cage and see what he was up to. They dumped the first (of several I hope) little load in the yard last night. 4 fresh sawn red oaks and 5 white oaks that have been down a little while (won't hurt them abit) The smallest is a red oak about 16"x7' the biggest 24"x10', the whites are all bigger than the reds. I did not particularly need oak, but it was cheap and they are nice looking logs. I took them because he has other stuff I am interested in walnut, cherry, osage, mulberry,pecan...

The part that really made my day are the last 2 pictures. I have an eye for figured wood, I would bet $1 this big white oak is curly I can see evidence on both ends. We will see I won't get to milling it for a couple days.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

MIDNIGHT RAID on Daren's place...... anyone else up to it????? LOL


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

If I read the radar correctly today I think I will get a boat and catch them when they go by Cairo. Hope the weather is kinder to you this round than it was the last one.
David


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Daren said:


> I would bet $1 this big white oak is curly I can see evidence on both ends.


Not curly , just plain old oak (except for a short section on the bottom of the log, I cut that "butt swell" off and am going to chunk it into turning blocks). The log is nice though, for oak that is I am not really a fan of oak, kinda boring. No rain yet David, just hot, very uncomfortable if a guy is working really hard...which anyone would have a hard time catching me doing that :laughing:. I only milled that one log this morning because curiosity got the better of me. I had (and am still not done, just in for more water) a bunch of welding to do today, jobs I have been letting pile up for the city and others. The warm weather is not the best for welding, but it beats milling in the sun :sweatdrop:. Those logs are not going to rot, I will mill them in a few days when it cools off just a little.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Too bad I don't like oak (don't know why, just don't). I have milled most of that load and was bored to tears. 15"-20" wide boards 8' long and nothing but straight grain and no knots.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren, all this time I have been thinking we are brothers with different mothers but now I am not so sure! :laughing:

_"15"-20" wide boards 8' long and nothing but straight grain and no knots. I have milled most of that load and was bored to tears. Too bad I don't like oak (don't know why, just don't). _"​I changed the order of your "confession" to reveal to you the depth of your insanity.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> I changed the order of your "confession" to reveal to you the depth of your insanity.


Hey, the depths of my insanity are best left unrevealed :w00t:. My post was a little tongue in cheek, _for oak_ :icon_rolleyes: that was very nice wood. I just could not get excited about it ?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Some of the 1/4 sawn stuff was a little more attractive to me .


----------

